# Solved: Sopcast for MAC



## livefortoday6491

I want to use Sopcast on Mac OS X on snow leopard. Does anyone have a working solution?


----------



## Headrush

Apparently Wine runs it decently: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5668
You could use Crossover also)

You could also use one of the virtualization packages like Fusion, Parallels or VirtualBox.


----------



## livefortoday6491

Thanks for your help but Wine does not seem to have a Mac download as trying the others.


----------



## Squashman

Headrush said:


> You could also use one of the virtualization packages like Fusion, Parallels or VirtualBox.


Guess I would have suggested Boot Camp before those.


----------



## Squashman

livefortoday6491 said:


> Thanks for your help but Wine does not seem to have a Mac download as trying the others.


True but you should look a little harder.
http://wiki.winehq.org/MacOSX/Installing


----------



## livefortoday6491

Thanks for the help


----------



## Headrush

Squashman said:


> True but you should look a little harder.
> http://wiki.winehq.org/MacOSX/Installing


Or here: http://mike.kronenberg.org/

I would hate to have to reboot to use a single app. 

I prefer virtualization if you have a newer machine. The apps "embed" into OS X without seeing Windows and the resource use is amazingly low these days.


----------

